# Meet the Bobcats



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Charlotte Bobcats are the leagues newest team, already they have surprised many by winning 11 games so far. They've upset such teams as Minnesota and Sacramento, the future is looking bright for these young players

Starting Lineup*





































Primoz Brezec | Emeka Okafor | Gerald Wallace | Kareem Rush | Brevin Knight*

*Bench* 








Keith Bogans








Melvin Ely








Jason Hart








Jason Kapono








Bernard Robinson








Malik Allen








Theron Smith








Jahidi White​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Expansion Draft Information* 
Peja Drobnjak
Desmond Ferguson
Richie Frahm
Brandon Hunter
Jason Kapono
Zaza Pachulia 
Aleksandar Pavlovic
Jamal Sampson
Tamar Slay
Theron Smith
Jeff Trepagnier
Gerald Wallace
Jahidi White
Loren Woods

*Draft History* 
#2: Emeka Okafor
#45: Bernard Robinson


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Their roster could have been a lot worst, actually. But, I'm actually surprised that they never had drafted Rodney White from Denver, who seemed to have a lot of potential. Like-wise with Gerald Wallace, who was always under Webber's shadow and on the bench despite his freak athleticism.

And to those who follow the Bobcats, how has Kareem Rush done? he never really fufilled his potential in LA, but he seemed to be a decent ball player at other times as well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

theLegend said:


> Their roster could have been a lot worst, actually. But, I'm actually surprised that they never had drafted Rodney White from Denver, who seemed to have a lot of potential. Like-wise with Gerald Wallace, who was always under Webber's shadow and on the bench despite his freak athleticism.
> 
> And to those who follow the Bobcats, how has Kareem Rush done? he never really fufilled his potential in LA, but he seemed to be a decent ball player at other times as well.


I too was surprised, Rodney is a very talented offensive player. My thinking is that Bernie didn't want any players who had bad attitudes here. I'm dissapointed that we didn't keep Fizer. Imagine if we'd selected Juan Dixon instead of Theron Smith, the dude is very talented offensively 

Kareem Rush has played alright, he has been here for 32 games -- and started 22. As a starter, Rush is averaging 11.5 ppg on 39% FG and 41% 3PT. For someone who is that good of a shooter, his numbers aren't very good. On this expansion team, scoring 11.5 points in 27 minutes isn't an achievement at all, Matt Carroll is averaging better per-48 minute scoring than him. Kareem has a strained MCL and is out for another 3-5 weeks (roughly)

Bernie also seems to have an overload on swingmen; Kareem Rush, Keith Bogans, Theron Smith, Matt Carroll, Gerald Wallace, Cory Alexander and Tamar Slay. Hopefully this offseason (with many being free agents) he'll organize his roster so that the main swingmen are; Rush, Bogans, Wallace and Carroll.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Theo!, Marcus Fizer sucks, be thankful you guys didn't get him :biggrin: *


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Theo!, Marcus Fizer sucks, be thankful you guys didn't get him :biggrin: *



Boo! Your crazy man, crazy. Put down the crazy bong, you crazy man

There, I hope you now see why Fizer is good



EDIT: Nah really, Marcus Fizer is a favourite of mine. He would be valuable here for 10-15 minutes a game whilst Okafor rests. Despite being undersized, Fizer is a great post defender. We could even have stints as an Okafor/Fizer frontline if the opposing team isn't very tall. He is a great rebounder, his knee (?) injury really put him off. He was great with the Bulls, in 02-03 he averaged 13 rebounds per 48 minutes. Since then, his rebounds have slowly gone down. I like to call it the Danny Fortson affect, a beast in the paint but then an injury strikes him down, eventually working his way back up after a few mediocre injury-struck season

His per-48 minutes this year equate out to something alone the lines of:
16 ppg
10 rpg
4 apg
1.5spg
3.3 topg

Pretty impressive for someone who sucks IMO


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*lol Theo!!!hahaha....the bong has been put down....but back to the point, you really can't judge a player on per-48 minute stats. If they were any good, they would be getting 30-40 minutes a game so you wouldn't have to use hypothetical stats. Fizer is nowhere near a 30-40 minute a game player. But, you say that Fizer would be a good 10-15 minute player to play behind Okafor, and I guess you are right in that aspect. 

Fizer is one of the biggest busts in recent draft history, as he can't even find much time on a Milwaukee Bucks front line that includes Joe Smith, Dan Gadzuric, and Zaza Pachulia. Pachulia should be the guy that you are regretting letting go, as he is going to be a much more serviceable big man, and he is only 20, while Marcus Fizer is 27.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *lol Theo!!!hahaha....the bong has been put down....but back to the point, you really can't judge a player on per-48 minute stats. If they were any good, they would be getting 30-40 minutes a game so you wouldn't have to use hypothetical stats. Fizer is nowhere near a 30-40 minute a game player. But, you say that Fizer would be a good 10-15 minute player to play behind Okafor, and I guess you are right in that aspect.
> 
> Fizer is one of the biggest busts in recent draft history, as he can't even find much time on a Milwaukee Bucks front line that includes Joe Smith, Dan Gadzuric, and Zaza Pachulia. Pachulia should be the guy that you are regretting letting go, as he is going to be a much more serviceable big man, and he is only 20, while Marcus Fizer is 27.*


I havent had an opportunity to see Zaza play, so I'll reserve judgement

Yes I agree with you there, Fizer is a big bust. He was selected fourth overall (?) and really hasn't lived upto expectations after a somewhat promising rookie season. However, just because he's a bust, doesn't mean I wouldn't want him here. He would provide toughness and rebounding that we need


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Theo! said:


> I havent had an opportunity to see Zaza play, so I'll reserve judgement
> 
> Yes I agree with you there, Fizer is a big bust. He was selected fourth overall (?) and really hasn't lived upto expectations after a somewhat promising rookie season. However, just because he's a bust, doesn't mean I wouldn't want him here. He would provide toughness and rebounding that we need


*True, but I just think there are soooo many other options out there....even taking a guy like Mike Wilkinson out of Wisconsin in the 2nd Round would be a better option IMO...I would explore all options before bringing Fizer in..... *


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

yes, should have kept pauchila. i think overall the management has done a good job. have they made mistakes? yes, but i think they've done more positive things than negative. bogans was a great trade, imo, and trading the #4 for #2 to get Okafor? brilliant. and guys ike brezec, brevin knight, and kapono have surprised me. i tend to like rooting for underdog teams, so.


----------

